# Fish oil builds muscle mass in cancer patients



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Fish oil builds muscle mass in cancer patients Study: Patients who took daily supplement gained muscle and weight, which helps fight disease For cancer patients, taking fish oil supplements could help maintain and even regain lost muscle mass, according to a new study. Most patients who took a daily supplement of fish oil for 10 [...]

*Read More...*


----------

